# Wireless Internet Connection suddenly slow



## Dark-Immortal (Aug 8, 2005)

My problem is that my wireless connection is disgustingly slow.
It averages at about this..








It’s a linksys router
I have an acer 2.4 ghz processor and 512 MB of ram.

I’m 90% sure I have no spyware/viruses
(I ran Spydoctor, Spybot, Ad-Aware, Edwido and AVG)


This is fine, the connection looks good..
But when I use Firefox or Warcraft III it barely goes anywhere.
I mean, I can’t even play WC3, and firefox has trouble loading pages.
(I’m sure everything else is slow, but I haven’t checked)
In the start, it just seemed really jerky.
By this, I mean.. I’d click a link, and it would start going, then stop dead.
I’d press refresh and it would load instantly.
(This still occurs, but it still has slow moments)

Then, I had my comp freeze/a serious system error occurred..
And when I restarted, my sound drivers were screwed.
I looked around for the drivers I needed, found them, but then had download difficulties and decided to restart.. Which, annoyingly, fixed THIS problem.
Unluckily, it also made my internet crap.
Oh, by the way, the wireless connection is shared with a computer near me, and the base station is far away.. And I have 2.4 ghz wireless phones which mess up my net (But were unplugged while I test speed)
But its always been fast in the past even with that.

Oh, by the way
Cnet.com speedtest gave me 174.4 Kbps..
This is horrible, considering I made 500-1500 before

Any help?!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

It appears your signal strength is a bit on the low side, this may have something to do with it.

Please post your wireless card type and what program you are using to control the wireless card.

If you have an internal Intel card, this may be part of the problem and you may need a firmware update?

JamesO


----------



## Dark-Immortal (Aug 8, 2005)

JamesO said:


> It appears your signal strength is a bit on the low side, this may have something to do with it.
> 
> Please post your wireless card type and what program you are using to control the wireless card.
> 
> ...


To be honest..
I have no idea.
I'm just using the windows wireless network thing to manage it.

But I also have wutever this is
(But I prefer not to use it)









IS that what you meant? Or how can I find out.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Based upon your last post, it appears you are using a Linksys WUSB54G USB wireless client adapter? Is this correct?

Again, based upon your display copy, your signal level and link quality are not very good. You may be too far from the wireless access point/router?

Most wireless devices work best indoors no more than 25-35 feet in distance, after that, the signal degrades and the transfer/connection rate drops due to changes in the modulation scheme. If the devices are close together and you have signal issues, most likely you have interference, antenna alignment issues or driver/firmware issues.

Where is the USB device located? On the floor, on the monitor, on the desktop?
Do you have the entire case installed on your computer?
Where is the wireless access point/router located? How many feet away? How many floors away? 

You may need to move the devices closer together, and/or buy higher gain antennas??

You may need to check for driver updates the USB client adapter and firmware updates for the wireless access point/router as well?

What is the make and model of your wireless access point/router?

JamesO


----------

